# Windows 10 Store will not open!



## CodyFingerson0428 (Nov 28, 2015)

I recently upgraded my Toshiba Encore 32 gb tablet to Windows 10 from Windows 8.1 (about 3 days ago) and today I turned on to go do some school work and noticed the App Store and many other Microsoft apps, like calculator, video, photos, alarm, etc where orange (that's the color I have my computer set on) but at the bottom of each app it says '@{Microsoft.WindowsStore_2015.10.13.0_x86___8wekyb3d'
I've searched online for hours and tried multiple powersshell commands, and I've tired running wsreset.exe it did nothing. And when I tap on any app it does nothing. Please help!


----------



## explosions1000 (Dec 29, 2015)

*Solution 1 - Delete local cache*
Sometimes issues can be caused by cache, so in order to delete cache go to:

_C:\Users\user_name\AppData\Local\Packages\Microsoft.WindowsStore_8wekyb3d8bbwe\LocalCache_

and delete all files and folders in it. Of course, replace user_name with your actual username on your computer. After you have deleted cache try to start App Store again.

*Solution 2 - Change the DNS addresses*
If the local cache solution didn't get the job done, you can try with changing the DNS addresses. Here's what you need to do:


Open Control Panel and go to Network Connections.
Choose the network connection that you're currently using, right click it, and select Properties.
Scroll to Internet protocol version 4 (TCP/IPv4) and choose Properties.
Choose Use the following DNS Server addresses.
Enter 8.8.8.8 as a preferred DNS Server and 8.8.4.4 as Alternate DNS Server.
Press OK to save your changes.
If you notice any changes with your internet connection, repeat the process and return everything to its default values.

*Solution 3 - Use the Powershell*
The last solution on our list is the Powershell. You can try to restore the availability of your App Store with one command in the PS. Just follow these steps:


Open the Start menu and in the Search field enter Powershell.
Right click the Powershell icon, and choose Run as administrator.
Enter: _Get-AppXPackage -AllUsers | Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register "$($_.InstallLocation)\AppXManifest.xml"}._
Press Enter to execute the command.
That's it, I hope at least one of these solutions helped you with your App Store issue.


----------

